# Ipad battery rapidly drained today



## DBR70 (Jul 7, 2020)

Its not supposed to go down that fast. Whats going on? Unfortunately i dont have the money to replace my iPad especially one with a higher GB…☹😢


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

It looks like the brightness is set too high.


----------



## DBR70 (Jul 7, 2020)

Its still draining. My brightness has always bern like that. The real sign is i u used to be able, when it was fully charged at 100%, play my music app over night with the cover closed, and the percentage wouldnt even change… but now i lose about 13%. Can someone please explain why?


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

Sounds like a normal deteriorating battery. They slowly wear out over two or three years or so and then need to be replaced.


----------



## DBR70 (Jul 7, 2020)

How do you replace the battery? I was told replacing the battery costs about as much as buying a new ipad? That cant be true, is it?


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

Scroll down to the "iPad battery and power - United States" section on this Apple page: https://support.apple.com/ipad/repair/service#ipadcost


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

There are tons of videos for all different models of iPads that give step by step directions for replacing the batteries. As long as you're mechanically inclined, you can replace the battery for a lot less money that Apple gets.

*Replacement Battery for iPad 3/iPad 4, Teseko Battery Kit with Repair Tools*


----------



## DBR70 (Jul 7, 2020)

😮😮😮😩😩😩😩 over 700$ for servicing?!!! WHY?!?! Thats highway robbery😡😡😡 EVERYTHING COSTS TOO DAM MUCH MONEY! Im Sick of the greed!!😡😡😡


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

You're looking in the wrong place. Scroll down to "iPad battery and power - United States" section. 

In-warranty or with AppleCare+ for all eligible iPad models is $ 0.
Out-of-warranty for all eligible iPad models is $ 99.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

DBR70 said:


> 😮😮😮😩😩😩😩 over 700$ for servicing?!!! WHY?!?! Thats highway robbery😡😡😡 EVERYTHING COSTS TOO DAM MUCH MONEY! Im Sick of the greed!!😡😡😡


Join the fight for Right to Repair, as there are independent IT shops that are saying the same thing.



SpywareDr said:


> You're looking in the wrong place. Scroll down to "iPad battery and power - United States" section.
> 
> In-warranty or with AppleCare+ for all eligible iPad models is $ 0.
> Out-of-warranty for all eligible iPad models is $ 99.


I was about to confirm that but you beat me to it  Although DBR is in Mexico last I remember from previous posts, so it may be different price... looking at it it looks like it will be MXN 2,529 , which is roughly $129 depending on the currency value.


----------



## DBR70 (Jul 7, 2020)

Sorry guys… its just theres so much i have repair and fix after the move and the move most likely won't happen because my mom is on the verge if changing her mind…but there other issues why we have to move etc… living in Mexico, i had to give up so much…☹ but here
i already showed to my local internet computer guy he said everything good. I downloaded a battery tester scanner and this was the result


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

Frosty Frijoles! 

See that little arrowhead to the right of High Brightness in your very first pic above? Click it and see if leads to any help.

Something else you might try is shutting down your phone for a minute or two and then powering it back up.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I really doubt that a 5th gen iPad battery would be in "perfect condition" as that test shows unless it has already been replaced. The device is about 3-4 years old.










What was running here? High brightness will cause a drop and then apps that run in the background will also do that.


----------



## DBR70 (Jul 7, 2020)

I got this iPad September 2019


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

But the iPad itself was probably built before hand 

Anyways, did you confirm what you had running at the time?


----------

